
The iPhone app industry - bd
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_44/b4153044881892.htm
======
weaksauce
The print version if it helps:

[http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/09_44/b41...](http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/09_44/b4153044881892.htm)

I don't like the paginated version on my phone.

